# YikeBike Electric PMV (Personal Mobility Vehicle)



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $4,100.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Feb-23-2011 10:33:33 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $4,510.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

